# Some of my photography:



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Comments and Critiques welcome 

I've been thinking about starting a website to showcase and sell some prints of these as I've gotten a few requests now. Let me know what you guys think.

First some watch pics:

Bremont ALT1C: Bremont ALT-1C Black - a set on Flickr

Omega Chronoscope GMT: Omega Chronoscope GMT - a set on Flickr

and Blancpain Fifty Fathoms: Omega Chronoscope GMT - a set on Flickr

And some general photography: Top Pics - a set on Flickr


DSC_0666_7_8.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC_0618_19_20.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC_0660_1_2.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


Bayonne, NJ by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC_0402.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


P2090716.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Impressive, keep up the great work!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Great, thanks for sharing |>


----------



## madmaxucla (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice. I like the subtle HDR use. I just grabbed the 10-22 for my 7D, hope to get some wides like this.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Some unique picture of architecture and scenic sites~Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

I'll offer a dissenting voice just for your contemplation, not to start an argument.

I didn't take the time to go through your Flickr account but based on this post you seem to be stuck on HDR. It is a useful "tool" but it doesn't work for everything. Here is a shot of mine where I used HDR. Yes the pool is centered from left to right but it's in the bottom 1/3 of the image at least. :-d Sometimes the environment dictates the image more than your desire for a specific composition. The reason I used HDR on this was the forest. In a single shot, the forest was dark and without detail. By using HDR mildly I was able to get the detail of all the trees. My suggestion is to use HDR for a reason rather than just using it to use it. If you look at my galleries you'll see I used it a lot at certain points as well. I just don't have the time to go back and re-edit them. I also went through a phase where I used the clarify slider too much in Light Room.

Your compositions could use some work as well. Your apparent subject tends to be dead center in your sample images.

I'm sorry if this is too blunt for you or other readers here. It's how I learned though and I value honesty over fluff. I see you're a Nikon shooter but photograph-on-the.net is an amazing resource for photographers. POTN as it's called is a Canon site but you'll find users of all brands on there because the information is unrivaled on the internet. I feel like I learned a lot there from reading and asking questions and I always try to point people there if they have a real interest in the hobby or profession. They have a section of the forum dedicated to Landscape and you will find some amazing photogs in there.

Good luck with selling your photos. It's something I've always wanted to do but never bothered pursuing. Zenfolio has a pro level account for around $100 something a year. It enables you to sell your photos and set your own prices. Might be worth checking out. Most photo hosting sites that are geared towards photographers have similar set-ups. It enables you to display your work without the hassle of building and managing your own website. It's got nice GUI for everything.

Number one thing I focus on. Do I like it? If so, I don't care what other people think. :-!


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the response.

As far as the HDR, this is the first time I've ever done HDR and those are the only HDR pics I've taken so I would say I'm not very HDR heavy. 

If you look through my photos, some here: Top Pics - a set on Flickr

I would say for the most part I follow the rule of thirds although not always because who wants to be predictable.


----------



## Canon Fodder (Sep 18, 2010)

In the first and third photos above, it would've been really beneficial to get the floor in the shot, as well. It looks as though you could've done that and still included a lot of the ceiling, as well...


----------



## cheegum (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing photography! vibrant colors and technique, well done!


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Here are a couple more HDR.


DSC_1212_3_4.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


untitled-9.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC_1256_7_8.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


Madison Square Park by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC_1207_8_9.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


----------



## lordkifar (Apr 8, 2011)

SOme really nice pictures. I enjoyed your HDR. It is not too obtrusive. SOme HDR pictures can be made to look fake or cartoonish. Your use is just right.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Some nice images

DON


----------



## ctzn (Mar 14, 2010)

Great shots, added you on flickr


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

theague said:


> I'll offer a dissenting voice ...seem to be stuck on HDR


I know a long departed friend who would have been stuck on it too. Ansel Adams. I rarely use the method but I still practice a manual version of it. Stretching the limitations of a camera's single capture ability is a godsend.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Love to hear dissenting voices in tandem with validating ones!

Some more:

Got my dirty hands on a Fuji X100. Joy. No outstanding photos yet but I can't wait to really learn the heck out of this camera. Such a joy to use and people just have a completely different reaction to it than when I'm shooting with my D7000 or A850. They don't avoid, they look in curiosity.

Lots of post processing to suite my tastes. Hope you enjoy.

Critique and comments always welcome. Keep in mind I've had it for 2 days though 

A

DSCF0033.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

B

DSCF0043.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

C

DSCF0087.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

D

DSCF0106.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

E

DSCF0129.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

F

DSCF0140.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

G

DSCF0046.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

H

DSCF0007.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

J (missed focus, wish I had face tracking)

DSCF0031.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

_______________________________________________________
Playing with my Sony A850 Full Frame + Sony 135mm STF lens and a UWA lens.


DSC00754.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC00763.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC00594.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC00605_6_7.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


DSC00723.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

And a couple more HDR


----------



## jimmy jones (Aug 6, 2009)

Those are some great pictures.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Inspiring, Jae


----------



## Winchm60 (Jun 17, 2011)

FlyPenFly said:


> DSC_0618_19_20.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


REALLY nice!!!


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, you can see some newer stuff here:

New York


----------



## hellenh (Jun 22, 2011)

wow, that's your photos?
All of it was so impressive.
It's really beautiful.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Thanks here's some more recent stuff

Went back to my favorite place to shoot wide angle.

Shot with a Sony A850 with an adapted Zeiss 21mm F2.8 ZF.2

Do these look a bit too HDR?


untitled-39.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


untitled-38.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


untitled-36.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

And a non HDR but Bokeh Panorama with a Zeiss 85mm F1.4 ZA.


Bokeh Panorama of New York Public Library Room by jaetography, on Flickr

Looking back, I wish I got a shot from in front with the building in view. Gah.

A

_DSF0213.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

B

_DSC2648.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

C

_DSC2629.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

D

_DSC2620.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

E

_DSC2612.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

F

_DSC2654.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr
G

_DSC2636.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

My favorite from the set:

H

_DSC2603.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

I

_DSC2608.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

double post


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

Did some light painting with cars.

Love the way the Leitax adapted Zeiss 21mm ZF.2 renders light bursts. All were shot at F16, sometimes I used a B+W ND filter, sometimes I didn't. It didn't make a difference for lens flare artifacts you see whether I had the filters on or not.

All shot on a Sony A850.


_DSC3176.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC3172.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC3178.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC3185.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

Comparison with a Tamron 70-200mm F2.8 also at F16, kinda boring street lamp stars.


_DSC3153.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC3163.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr

And some taken at Washington Square Park


All American NYC Lemonade Stand by jaetography, on Flickr


Listen here, by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC3049_8_7.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC3054_3_2.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


Piano Man 2 by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC3043.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC2995.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC2986.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC2942.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC2926.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


_DSC3082.jpg by jaetography, on Flickr


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

double post


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

FlyPenFly said:


> Thanks, you can see some newer stuff here:
> 
> New York


Wow, I just randomly found these photos and then looked at each one. Amazing.

I've been living in NYC for a really long time and have been to most of the places in your photographs, but I have never seen them like that. Awesome photos. Stunning clarity, and detail, and you covered so much of The city. Reminds me why I love this city.

The BQE, near the Kozsciusko bridge, offers some stunning panoramas of The city. If someone else drove (dangerous to stop around here) you could probably get some great shots. Particularly dusk or sunset, as the sun is setting on the other side of The city (the west side), lights up the city and the sky beautifully.

Would love to see more of The Big Apple.


----------

